# Edith fired for calling in sick for UFC 100



## k3232x

> News
> Back to News Index
> 07/08/09 - Edith LeBelle gone, fired for being hungover?
> 
> Edith LeBelle is officially no longer a UFC Octagon girl, as fans suspected when they noticed she had been removed from the UFC site.
> 
> "Something happened, but at this time, I can only confirm that Edith no longer works for the UFC," her manager told MMA FanHouse.
> 
> The ‘something’ that happened has not been made public by the UFC either. In fact the UFC has made no comment on the Canadian’s departure at all.
> 
> *But Fighters Only has been given to understand that LaBelle landed in hot water after phoning the UFC on the morning of UFC 100 and telling them she was too ill to work the event that night.
> 
> The UFC apparently disputed that and claimed she was hungover from partying in Las Vegas the night before.*
> 
> As a result, she was dismissed with immediate effect, which is why viewers did not see her working the Octagon at UFC 100.
> 
> A special one-off cage girl - Holly Madison - was brought in for the event but her presence had nothing to do with LaBelle being absent.
> 
> The UFC recently acquired a new cage girl - Natasha Wickes - via a competition run in conjunction with Maxim magazine. However, her arrival has not precipitated the departure of LaBelle.


http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2871

So that's why she wasn't at the UFC 101 weigh-ins.


----------



## box

Ariany woulda got a second chance, lol. Edith wasn't that hot, so its understandable.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Loads shotgun....time to car her out back.....


----------



## Canadian Psycho

This is a travesty of the highest proportions! Sue the UFC! Discrimination! Wrongful dismissal! Sexual harassment if need be! 

I'll fight for you, Edith!


----------



## Simmi

They were probably looking for a reason to fire her anyway now they have three hot girls. 

It also looks like the new girl Natasha has had a boob job in the lead up to 101.


----------



## The505Butcher

Canadian Psycho said:


> This is a travesty of the highest proportions! Sue the UFC! Discrimination! Wrongful dismissal! Sexual harassment if need be!
> 
> I'll fight for you, Edith!


I am with you! I loved her big... eyes... cough...


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Whatever, drunk ass hoe.


----------



## Davisty69

I didn't know horses could call in sick... 

Thank god... I was so tired of seeing MR. ED walk around the cage.

Can I get an update to remove her from Undisputed?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Davisty69 said:


> I didn't know horses could call in sick...
> 
> Thank god... I was so tired of seeing MR. ED walk around the cage.
> 
> Can I get an update to remove her from Undisputed?


BLASPHEMY!

You have insulted my future wife. I demand satisfaction!


----------



## Davisty69

When you get married, bring a feed bag and some blinders


----------



## Evil Ira

Davisty69 said:


> When you get married, bring a feed bag and some blinders


KAZING!

I don't mind this at all. It's not like she was the best or anything.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

I will miss lazy eyed girl with plastique chest.


----------



## kay_o_ken

nooooo!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420

Maybe she was bangin some of the fighters???? Listen to my dumbass sayin maybe......


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

......aww man she was pretty hot though


----------



## Toxie

i heard some rumors that she was an escort before being an octagon girl.. i never found her hot so i don't really care.. too fake and no ass :bye02:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

she looks like a escort so your probably right


----------



## CornbreadBB

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I will miss lazy eyed girl with plastique chest.


Whoa, she also had a lazy eye?! I take what I said back, she was really fly as hell!



Toxie said:


> i heard some rumors that she was an escort before being an octagon girl.. i never found her hot so i don't really care.. too fake and no ass :bye02:


That's odd, I heard some rumors she worked in NYC dragging a buggy behind her as she pooped in a plastic sheet.


----------



## Celtic16

CornbreadBB said:


> Whoa, she also had a lazy eye?! I take what I said back, she was really fly as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, I heard some rumors she worked in NYC dragging a buggy behind her as she pooped in a plastic sheet.


She wasn't that good looking at all IMO.. She was a bit of a horse. This new girl looks unreal! I Can't wait to see her tonight!

What ever happened Rachael?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

lol nice job cornbread


----------



## coldcall420

When you stop and think about it how do you miss UFC 100....its not like they parade around the octagon 7 days a week....

It was one event to have to be at.......if she couldn't get up to let us see her big tits between rounds then look at it like this.........there's prob a new hottie on the way....:thumbsup:


BTW...whoever posted before.....Arianny would have gotten a pass.....


----------



## D.P.

Lol, not really a big deal.


----------



## mmaaggie69

Poor girl you guys are so mean. 

But yeah she did get some bad plastic. 

If that was me I would have gotten my @$$ up and gone to work. I wonder if this story is true.


----------



## Rated

Meh, I just wanted Leah back for UFC 100. She's the best octagon girl, period.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Rated said:


> Meh, I just wanted Leah back for UFC 100. She's the best octagon girl, period.


Ew, I hate Octagon girl periods...sorry I've nothing to do before 101...back to drank.


----------



## MmaGumboDotCom

*The Lovely Edith Fired*



> Edith LeBelle is officially no longer a UFC Octagon girl, as fans suspected when they noticed she had been removed from the UFC site.
> 
> “Something happened, but at this time, I can only confirm that Edith no longer works for the UFC,” her manager told MMA FanHouse.
> 
> The ‘something’ that happened has not been made public by the UFC either. In fact the UFC has made no comment on the Canadian’s departure at all.
> 
> But Fighters Only has been given to understand that LaBelle landed in hot water after phoning the UFC on the morning of UFC 100 and telling them she was too ill to work the event that night.
> 
> The UFC apparently disputed that and claimed she was hungover from partying in Las Vegas the night before.
> 
> As a result, she was dismissed with immediate effect, which is why viewers did not see her working the Octagon at UFC 100.
> 
> A special one-off cage girl - Holly Madison - was brought in for the event but her presence had nothing to do with LaBelle being absent.
> 
> The UFC recently acquired a new cage girl - Natasha Wickes - via a competition run in conjunction with Maxim magazine. However, her arrival has not precipitated the departure of LaBelle.
> 
> Wickes will make her debut this weekend at the UFC 101 event, which is headlined by BJ Penn’s defense of his lightweight title against Kenny Florian.


The Lovely Edith Fired


----------



## Evil Ira

Already a thread about this...


----------



## MLD

Rated said:


> Meh, I just wanted Leah back for UFC 100. She's the best octagon girl, period.


I agree, Rachelle will always be my favorite I think.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I'm sad to see her go. Looking at her replacement immediately cheered me up though


----------



## CornbreadBB

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm sad to see her go. Looking at her replacement immediately cheered me up though


Obvs would bang her in half a second but, where are the Octagon girlies with the tushies?! I NEED ME SOME BIG TUSHIeS!


----------



## PheelGoodInc

CornbreadBB said:


> Obvs would bang her in half a second but, where are the Octagon girlies with the tushies?! I NEED ME SOME BIG TUSHIeS!



Lol. She's perfect for me. I hate overblown areas... either the chest or behind. It all seems too fake for me. I like the natural look.


----------



## DA_sasori

I'm back I haven't posted since defending jenna jameson and other pornstars in a post over who can get the best tail. Hearing this really makes my blood boil. Somebody needs to fight for the hottest ring card throught out the times. If anybody debates this I'll go to the hardware store and buy a shovel for your grave. This is bullshit management. Dana white is gonna hear from me. We get this bland blonde as a replacement. How can they even think of replacing gold with bronze is my question. I can't put into words how pissed off I am. There goes my only chance of a quick jerking off between rounds because the ufc are unreasonable.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

DA_sasori said:


> I'm back I haven't posted since defending jenna jameson and other pornstars in a post over who can get the best tail. Hearing this really makes my blood boil. Somebody needs to fight for the hottest ring card throught out the times. If anybody debates this I'll go to the hardware store and buy a shovel for your grave. This is bullshit management. Dana white is gonna hear from me. We get this bland blonde as a replacement. How can they even think of replacing gold with bronze is my question. I can't put into words how pissed off I am. There goes my only chance of a quick jerking off between rounds because the ufc are unreasonable.


No offense dude... but I think you have some very serious issues...


----------



## DA_sasori

PheelGoodInc said:


> No offense dude... but I think you have some very serious issues...


I tend to get very over protective when it comes to hot women getting treated like like normal people. I've always been a perv.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

So that's what Chuck meant by "Edith needs a job. She can hold up cards well." on twitter...


----------



## HexRei

i believe the UFC was looking for an excuse to let Edith go. They were looking for a new ring girl for some time now, eg the contest. This was just a convenient excuse to get rid of her.


----------



## michelangelo

It's too bad. Both Edith and Arianny look amazing here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLeqgsW0fY&feature=related


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Edith is your typical overblown plastic surgery patient. Nice tits and lips...oh wait, they're all plastic...NVM. :thumbsdown: Anyone who injects their lips has issues, deep serious issues.


----------



## coldcall420

DA_sasori said:


> I'm back I haven't posted since defending jenna jameson and other pornstars in a post over who can get the best tail. Hearing this really makes my blood boil. Somebody needs to fight for the hottest ring card throught out the times. If anybody debates this I'll go to the hardware store and buy a shovel for your grave. This is bullshit management. Dana white is gonna hear from me. We get this bland blonde as a replacement. How can they even think of replacing gold with bronze is my question. I can't put into words how pissed off I am. There goes my only chance of a quick jerking off between rounds because the ufc are unreasonable.


 
......:confused02:


----------



## {{sith^lord}}

Fake boobs are better than real ones. I can testify to this. They stand up and don't fall to the sides when she's on her back. Edith was my fav Octagon Girl cuz u could _just tell_ she would be good in bed. Arianny and Logan r pretty an all..but Edith had a sexy look in her eyes.


----------



## HexRei

Pr0d1gy said:


> Edith is your typical overblown plastic surgery patient. Nice tits and lips...oh wait, they're all plastic...NVM. :thumbsdown: Anyone who injects their lips has issues, deep serious issues.


source for the collagen injection accusations?


----------



## jeffmantx

LOL I find it funny that everyone is talking smack about Edith like shes hideous everyone knows my undying love borderline obsession for Logan. But Edith is not ugly by any means just cause shes plastic doesn't mean shiznit half the strippers here in Texas are fake. But on topic the amount of hate for Edith on this thread is wrong shes very pretty btw her accent is kinda sexy. As I have said before I am not choosy I don't have a gf lol.


----------



## Davisty69

Uhhh, no. She really isn't very pretty. 









Ignore the boobs, and she is not good looking. She's not hidious, but definitely not good looking.


----------



## HexRei

i wouldnt kick her outa bed


----------



## jeffmantx

Davisty69 said:


> Uhhh, no. She really isn't very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the boobs, and she is not good looking. She's not hidious, but definitely not good looking.


Uhhh where is her deformaty I don't see any zits her face doesn't look like a horse as people say lol yea some people might not find her attractive but some of the comments on here are childish who are you to say shes not goodlooking lets see she models she was a UFC ring girl yea those are jobs for middle of the road looking girls not goodlooking ones lol give me a break.


----------



## Davisty69

Well, you could point out the Lazy right eye or the ridiculously long/narrow face...

That is enought for me.

Again, I'm not saying she is ugly, but she definitely is the least good looking of the ring girls.

And BTW, the "horse jokes", are just that... Jokes.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Sick?*

She called in sick?


----------



## Quinton Jackson

The people calling her ugly and shit are either lying to themselves or gay.

You mean to tell me you wouldn't stick a c**k in her if she was butt naked in front of you?


----------



## jeffmantx

Davisty69 said:


> Well, you could point out the Lazy right eye or the ridiculously long/narrow face...
> 
> That is enought for me.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying she is ugly, but she definitely is the least good looking of the ring girls.
> 
> And BTW, the "horse jokes", are just that... Jokes.


You have your opinion I have mine we can pick out imperfections of the other ring girls all day but it would be more fun if you posted some pics of Logan lol haha hell even more pics of Edith would do. I swear I am not a perv lol.


----------



## Davisty69

Quinton Jackson said:


> The people calling her ugly and shit are either lying to themselves or gay.
> 
> You mean to tell me you wouldn't stick a cock in her if she was butt naked in front of you?


I assume you didn't read my post, or you weren't talking to me.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Edith VS Logan*

Edith is much better looking than Logan!


----------



## jeffmantx

kantowrestler said:


> Edith is much better looking than Logan!


Each guy has their fav but I would kill for Logan haha Edith I would pay for.


----------



## kantowrestler

*What?*

You prefer the taller skinnier girl over the more full body, bigger breasted girl?


----------



## jeffmantx

kantowrestler said:


> You prefer the taller skinnier girl over the more full body, bigger breasted girl?


I would bang either but I am partial to asians and I love her legs Natasha looked good btw.


----------



## HexRei

kantowrestler said:


> You prefer the taller skinnier girl over the more full body, bigger breasted girl?


i prefer logan to edith, ya. i'm 6'2" and i like a girl who doesn't seem like a midget next to me.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Midget*

I'd be a midget compared to Logan cause I'm 5'3!


----------



## michelangelo

UFC had it absolutely perfect when they just had Ali and Arianny: one blonde, one brunette and both were gorgeous. 

Dana is a notorious cheapskate, and the turnover and flakiness of these girls is a likely indicator that the job probably doesn't pay all that well, despite the perks of travel and publicity. 

As far as guys bagging on any of these ring girls' looks, I can't even imagine what their girlfriends and/or wives look like. It's likely that *the critics are likely only dating Rosie Palm* anyway. Let's get serious, whatever our preferences, every UFC octagon girl has been hot, by any standard


----------



## Davisty69

5'3"... Holy crap guy?!?


----------



## kantowrestler

*Flyweight*

Needless to say if I go into MMA I will be a flyweight!


----------



## Quinton Jackson

I'm 6'0 and I prefer girls below 5'7 but I find Logan the most aesthetically pleasing of all the ring girls.

I'd bone Edith due to raging male hormones.


----------



## DA_sasori

WAIT A GOD DAMN SECOND oops caps! All this hate has spiraled out of control which has lead me to post another semi perverted comment/defense of Edith. Apparently ppl don't like big lips nice teeth and a great body. If I wanted for shit girls I'd bang my girlfriend that kinda looks like arianny. I live in sweden we are banging quality babes on a daily basis, but thats beside the point. To mention another thing isn't edith taller than logan?? I thought logan was the midget in the group. A midget I'd bang five ways til sunday.


----------



## Quinton Jackson

I heard Logan was like 5'10. I don't know if that's considered short in Sweden but that's well above average in the U.S. Aren't Sweden's women famous for being 6'0+?


----------



## HexRei

edith is about two inches shorter than logan.


i like the tall girls, 6'0" volleyball ex is still in the "one that got away" category...


----------



## DA_sasori

Quinton Jackson said:


> I heard Logan was like 5'10. I don't know if that's considered short in Sweden but that's well above average in the U.S. Aren't Sweden's women famous for being 6'0+?


Thats the tallest woman I've ever seen then. Besides the local female basketball teams. Ha that is way above the 5,4average for women over here. Hell this logan is taller than me. I thought swedish women were famous for being hot. There aren't many 6,0 women around here. Hell I've been slightly put off by these ringcard girls now. I can't have somebody taller than me its a no no. I blame my bad genes for this


----------



## Bacon Sandwich

I'm sure Edith knew she was getting the chop when the the new girl was found, so decided to get one over the UFC on their big day by calling in sick.


I've seen her in person several times (unpaid for) and I think it's unreasonable to say she looks like a horse. More like a fish, I'd say.


----------



## name goes here

I like Horsey faced women - reminds me of my childhood in an English Private school, and all the girls who said, 'urgh! no get away!' Ahhh fond memories, jumpers for goalposts etc etc...

Fish faced though just sounds Lovecraft-ian - not good


----------



## Judoka

I have a new job in my bed that she can take...:thumb02:


----------



## Chris32

CornbreadBB said:


> That's odd, I heard some rumors she worked in NYC dragging a buggy behind her as she pooped in a plastic sheet.


ROFL!!!


----------



## georgie17891

i think edith was hot


----------



## Charles Lee Ray

Edith was hot. She was my favorite UFC ring girl. Sad to see her go. :sad02:


----------



## kantowrestler

*Past Fighters*

Well I guess Edith goes the way of Rachelle Nicole Miller and any other former Octogon Girls!


----------



## dudeabides

Yeah, and I'm bummed. Really gonna _miss _her!

She was my favorite Octagon girl of all time... I mean besides Arianny, Jennylee, Ali, Rachelle, Anne, Logan, and Amber.


----------



## Quinton Jackson

Logan approved my friends request on Facebook too bad she has a boyfriend


----------



## NZL

Quinton Jackson said:


> Logan approved my friends request on Facebook too bad she has a boyfriend


Does she? Poor guy.


----------



## Quinton Jackson

NZL said:


> Does she? Poor guy.


We're the poor ones he's a lucky guy


----------



## NoYards

Toxie said:


> i heard some rumors that she was an escort before being an octagon girl.. i never found her hot so i don't really care.. too fake and no ass :bye02:


How do you figure Dana found this "talented" girl in the first place? No guy, especially one with some disposable income, goes to Montreal just to watch a fight or catch a hockey game ... heck, that's why they have a hockey team in Montreal in the first place... to give a reasonable cover story to tell the wife.

http://www.cagepotato.com/2007/11/27/escort-of-the-day-edith-larente/


----------



## tykilroy

kantowrestler said:


> I'd be a midget compared to Logan cause I'm 5'3!


What do you mean you would be a midget next to her.
At 5'3" you area midget bro :confused03:


----------



## name goes here

Nah thats tall in Europe, he's just short for America  About Napoleon sized


----------



## All_In

CornbreadBB said:


> Obvs would bang her in half a second but, where are the Octagon girlies with the tushies?! I NEED ME SOME BIG TUSHIeS!


Seriously... That isn't an ass; that's an extended thigh. No arch in the back can disguise that sad, deflated excuse for an ass.


----------



## DA_sasori

We need to get a petition going so that they can bring back edith!!! Natasha does nothing for me. I find her to be quite unattractive, and since I'm the spokesperson for the male gender I'm always right.


----------



## jeffmantx

I find it funny that people are making fun of Edith yet no ones posting pics of their gf`s lol I don't have one so I'd do her. I am sure Dana hired Edith cause she looks like a horse lol give me a break shes hot.


----------



## xeberus

NoYards said:


> How do you figure Dana found this "talented" girl in the first place? No guy, especially one with some disposable income, goes to Montreal just to watch a fight or catch a hockey game ... heck, that's why they have a hockey team in Montreal in the first place... to give a reasonable cover story to tell the wife.
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/2007/11/27/escort-of-the-day-edith-larente/


shhh the women might be listening :confused05:

...of course we go to watch guys move a ball around and such, not to watch those pathetic skimpy anorexic big breasted teenage looking hot girls strut their stuff.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Anorexic?*

How can you call Edith anorexic?


----------



## jeffmantx

I don't see any gf pics to all the Edith haters btw that flashy babe link wow.


----------



## Breath

I actually think Edith was the hottest Ring Girl in the UFC so far. Not just among current ones but the past ones as well.

It's a shame.


----------



## jeffmantx

Breath said:


> I actually think Edith was the hottest Ring Girl in the UFC so far. Not just among current ones but the past ones as well.
> 
> It's a shame.


Good post glad you agree hey go 2 post up and click on that reply link of Edith you will like.


----------



## Pound&Mound

You guys are idiots, Edith is smoking hot and you wish you had someone as hot as she is! Here's a picture of her the night before she called in sick.... hot hot hot.


----------



## kantowrestler

*!!!*

Not funny at all dude!


----------



## All_In

kantowrestler said:


> Not funny at all dude!


But titles on every post definitely convey the urgency...


----------



## swpthleg

There are thousands of girls in Vegas and elsewhere who would kill to be an octagon girl, and I know many of them were better looking than Edith. It wasn't so much the long face and the lazy eye, it was the horrible boob job, looked like softballs tacked to a skeleton.

It's just beyond moronic that she'd call in sick to any UFC event, let alone UFC 100, unless she was hospitalized. That degree of dumb is a much more profound turnoff than horrible plastic surgery.


----------



## MLD

swpthleg said:


> There are thousands of girls in Vegas and elsewhere who would kill to be an octagon girl, and I know many of them were better looking than Edith. It wasn't so much the long face and the lazy eye, it was the horrible boob job, looked like softballs tacked to a skeleton.
> 
> It's just beyond moronic that she'd call in sick to any UFC event, let alone UFC 100, unless she was hospitalized. That degree of dumb is a much more profound turnoff than horrible plastic surgery.


Well put. Some women get too carried away with size selection for augmentation. If they're going to do it, they should choose a size that is realistic. It's kinda like putting on makeup with a putty knife...people can see right through and it detracts from beauty rather than enhances.

Calling in sick sounds like a pretty stupid move,especially for the biggest event in UFC history. Wonder if she was in her cycle or something like that?


----------



## Breath

Well, I hope she gets a good another job after this.


----------



## Davisty69

Breath said:


> Well, I hope she gets a good another job after this.


Kentucky Derby? Bud Light Superbowl Commercial? Rodeo? Sleigh Rides? Western Movies?


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Davisty69 said:


> Kentucky Derby? Bud Light Superbowl Commercial? Rodeo? Sleigh Rides? Western Movies?


Porn? Seems like a natural fit, drunk chick with fake boobs who is comfortable almost naked in front of millions of people...


----------



## Breath

:sarcastic03: yeah yeah yeah...

:dunno: *sigh*


----------



## kantowrestler

*Porno?*

Is that why she got cut by the UFC?


----------



## DA_sasori

I don't think I can go another ppv without looking at edith. She needs to put up some new pics or videos. I miss you. Go figure I wanted to impress her with my french. She is so hot she would make me wanna get a job. Obviously I kid I'm employed and wealthy


----------



## kantowrestler

*Octagon Girls*

I guess its just a rule that the UFC needs new faces every so often which includes the girls!


----------



## jcal

Yeah that was the only thing wrong with 100 was holly madison they could have done a lot better


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

That's funny because I saw her the other day at McDonalds. She forgot my medium fry and cheese burger order. Stupid ****. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Zenhalo

So- Edith finally spit the bit.


----------



## leifdawg

Sorry guys, it was my fault. The night before I was putting the finishing touches on a dirty sanchez and a bit of fecal matter got in her eye. When she woke up the next morning she had pink eye and wouldn't come out of the bathroom.

FWIW, I felt really bad about it and left and extra $10 on the nightstand.


----------



## Toxic

leifdawg said:


> Sorry guys, it was my fault. The night before I was putting the finishing touches on a dirty sanchez and a bit of fecal matter got in her eye. When she woke up the next morning she had pink eye and wouldn't come out of the bathroom.
> 
> FWIW, I felt really bad about it and left and extra $10 on the nightstand.


Should have just left a bag of oats.


----------



## DeanoMeano

k3232x said:


> http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2871
> 
> So that's why she wasn't at the UFC 101 weigh-ins.


She was most like hungover and drunk, I don't believe the sick comment. What is so hard to do holding a card? you can do that with a fever all you do is go up hold the card and sit down.

I heard she was a Call Girl in Montreal,so who knows maybe she got drunk and was taking a few clients.


----------



## HexRei

she might have been hungover. she might have been sick. bottomline is, she should have at least tried to get out there. missing a UFC isn't like missing a day of a 40hr/wk job. UFC only has one or two events a month, and missing one of them is a big deal. if she had called in sick for a weighin, or a publicity appearance, i bet things would have gone differently.


----------



## chilo

box said:


> Ariany woulda got a second chance, lol. Edith wasn't that hot, so its understandable.


i hope that isnt' the one with the fuct finger? (see my sig) cause that finger makes her NOT hot.:laugh:


----------

